# Форум для решивших переступить черту > АНТИсуицид >  Как бы привнести долгожданное чудо в Новый год/Рождество?

## Дмитрий Зычев

Добрый день, всем участникам! Что-то не складывается у меня эта жизнь - вот и на счёт предстоящих праздников с сожалением думаю, что опять всё пройдёт мерзко. Стол, слюноотделение в ожидании 12-ти, вручение подарков которые оказывается не столь желанны как ты думал, да и самому приходится натягивать восторженную улыбку и ухтыкать  :Frown:   Хочется чтобы этот праздник наконец-то стал той отдушиной, той частичкой волшебства, когда не захочешь задумываться о плохом. Что можно было бы придумать для родных (сестры и матери) и для себя на эти 8 выходных, чтобы немного отвлечься от депрессивных мыслей?

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

Я и сама не знаю как привнести долгожданное чудо в НГ и предстоящий праздник меня наоборот расстраивает и  я давно решила, что приму снотворное сильное! и не буду отмечать. засну крепким сном. одна мысль о НГ вызывает у меня тяжелый вздох, безрадостный.

----------


## Дмитрий Зычев

> я давно решила, что приму снотворное сильное!


 Так Вы везучая по жизни!!! ))) У Вас ещё и снотворное сильное есть! А мне на НГ не сделаете такой подарок?  :Wink:  Тогда я бы точно с радостью встретил новые 365 дней - как Наполеон с капсулой под воротником )

----------


## Цыпа-Цыпа

это не совсем снотворное. просто эти таблетки мне раньше психиатр выписывала, они судя по инструкции от шизофрении, а у меня ее нет. ну и короче когда начинают их пить, то спать от них охота, просто вырубает,а потом чел привыкает и сонливости нет, а я их не пью, просто собираюсь целую проглотить, чтобы меня вырубило

----------


## Дмитрий Зычев

Ясно. Ну а у меня хорошего способа решения проблемы нет. Поэтому вынужден жить. Соответственно, чтобы не стало ещё более противно на душе - думаю как устроить праздник для других, чтобы и самому стало легче?

----------


## Dementiy

> Что можно было бы придумать для родных (сестры и матери) и для себя на эти 8 выходных, чтобы немного отвлечься от депрессивных мыслей?


 Тут нужно разделять две цели: "для родных" и "для себя".
К сожалению, если у вас депрессия, то эти две цели абсолютно несовместимы, а как в народе говорят: "За двумя зайцами погонишься, ни одного не поймаешь".

Я вот, для себя уже давно решил:
1. Не ждать "чуда" от праздников.
2. Для позитивных изменений в жизни нужно время.
3. Совершаются эти изменения чаще всего в рабочие дни.
Поэтому отношусь к праздникам просто как к выходным дням, с возможностью выспаться и "повалять дурака".
Никакого волшебства, но в то же время, никакого расстройства из-за несбывшихся ожиданий.

----------


## Дмитрий Зычев

> Тут нужно разделять две цели: "для родных" и "для себя".


 Все люди разные! - Для Вас, может, эти "цели" различимы. А мне доставит огромное удовольствие сделать радостной, праздничной эту ночь для своих родных. А ожидание и приготовление - это прекрасный способ отвлечься от внутреннего нытья. Мне по-жизни ничего, кроме надежды создания своей семьи, не нужно. Так что никакие поездки, гаджеты, шмотки... - меня не сделают счастливым. Родные - это единственное почему я ещё не пустился во все тяжкие! Я и так считаю жизнь бессмысленной, а Вы предлагаете ещё и не сомневаться в этом...

----------


## Dementiy

Мда... _характер скверный, не женат?_ (с)

Сначала:



> ...на счёт предстоящих праздников с сожалением думаю, что опять всё пройдёт мерзко. Стол, слюноотделение в ожидании 12-ти, вручение подарков которые оказывается не столь желанны как ты думал, да и самому приходится натягивать восторженную улыбку и ухтыкать...


 и тут же:



> ...мне доставит огромное удовольствие сделать радостной, праздничной эту ночь для своих родных. А ожидание и приготовление - это прекрасный способ отвлечься от внутреннего нытья.


 Вы уже определитесь...  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Дмитрий Зычев

> Сначала: ... и тут же: Вы уже определитесь.


 А никакой путаницы нет! Приятное хочется сделать родным по-настоящему, а не устраивать ежегодную показуху. Например, я могу купить статуэтку лошади - символ года. Родные конечно скажут, что им приятно... улыбки, спасибки... Но только она простоит месяц, а потом будет сбагрена друзьям - типо, нафиг не нужна. Хочется придумать настоящий сюрприз!

----------


## trypo

> А никакой путаницы нет! Приятное хочется сделать родным по-настоящему, а не устраивать ежегодную показуху. Например, я могу купить статуэтку лошади - символ года. Родные конечно скажут, что им приятно... улыбки, спасибки... Но только она простоит месяц, а потом будет сбагрена друзьям - типо, нафиг не нужна. Хочется придумать настоящий сюрприз!


 ты нашел для ЭТОГО подходящий форум  :Smile:

----------


## Дмитрий Зычев

> подходящий форум


 А где мне ещё обсуждать ситуацию, когда ты досмерти одинок, когда по-жизни у тебя ничего не вяжется... и хоть на Новогодние праздники хочется попытаться немного успокоить нервы, понаблюдать за тем - как приятно родным.

----------


## Frau Finsternis

Тогда для начала сделайте приятный подарок себе (раз вы знаете, что ожидать нужный подарок от других - бесполезно), потому что с плохим настроением у Вас самого, создать праздник остальным будет сложно) Может, что из этого выйдет

----------


## Дмитрий Зычев

> с плохим настроением у Вас самого, создать праздник остальным будет сложно


 Да мне ничего не нужно... Эх... Как обычно - поброжу сейчас по магазинам, авось попадётся что-нибудь заводное для праздника...

----------

